# Color Changes Of Mauviel Copper



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

This weekend I braised a pork roast by first heating fresh bacon rind for the fat. This was accomplished using a mauviel stainless steel lined copper braisier. In the process of rendering the rind the copper color changed to a purple/magenta color! 

I then removed the rind and placed it in a mauviel 1 qt. saucier (an aka for splayed or windsor pan). As the rind heated to make chicharones (sp?) the copper exterior turned a bright lemon yellow.

What gives with these color changes? Anyone ever have a similar experience with copper?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good question.

This will probably help.

click


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

As the copper heats, it oxidizes. Depending on the temperature it reaches and what chemicals it's in contact with, the color will vary.

I don't polish my copper and the pots at times have achieved some interesting colors. It is also intesting to see the effect when acidic sauces come in contact with the copper, as when a pot overflows.


----------

